# Wall, South Dakota



## John Harrelson (Mar 26, 2005)

Summer is upon us and here is a "Hot Spot" to visit this year. 
I camped there every year for over 10 years.. and talk about adventure... Check out what happened to me on my first trip to Wall, South Dakota 

oh yes !! take your camera.... 

Enjoy, 
John 

************************************************* 

One of my ex-wives (#2 or #4 ?) and I spent every summer for over ten years traveling all over America on our motorcycle.. The first year we were camping out at a place named Wall, South Dakota.. 

It was raining and muggy hot so we stretched out under the tarp to rest in the late afternoon about supper time.. We were just lying there talking ... when suddenly my wife sits up with a wild look on her face and points towards some bushes several yards away. 

I didn't see anything, so I asked her what was wrong.. She say that there was a very small deer jumping about in the bushes.. She thought it may be hurt and I should go check it out.. 

I am not a hero, so I picked up a stout piece of firewood and walked over to the bushes.. Something small with horns jumped out almost on my feet.. scared the bee-jeeeeze out of me.. 

Without thinking, I swung that piece of firewood at the thing and knocked it flying... it landed on the grass near the tarp where we had been laying... The wife lets out a blood curdling scream and almost tears the tarp down trying to get away.. 

Needless to say, I was also shook up. But I walked over to see what that thing was and could not believe my eyes,,, it was an animal that looked like a cross between a rabbit's body and a mule deer's antlers.. 

Yes sir,, that was the weirdest thing I have ever seem.. I felt bad about killing it, but since it was dead anyway, I picked it up and carried it into town to a local taxidermist and had it stuffed.. 

The folks at the Wall Drug said they were very rare and offered to buy it from me.. You bet !! for a hundred dollars, I let them keep it.. 

The next year we again took our annual bike trip and stopped in at Wall Drug, South Dakota.. We could not believe our eyes... that strange animal that I called a "Jackalope" was so popular with the tourist that the Wall Drug Store had started making life like copies of my Jackalope and were selling them to folks.. 

Talking about a missed opportunity ... If I had only known, I could have done that and would be a millionaire today.. 

When I asked about the real jackalopes in the wild, I was told that they were an endangered species and had been put on the protected list so they could not be hunted.. 

That is why today, you can only find plastic look a likes of the Jackalope.. 

The most popular tourist stop in America is WALL DRUG SOUTH DAKOTA ... right on interstate 90.. 

y'all stop by and say howdy,,, yuh hear, 
John 
**************************************************


----------



## C Nash (Mar 26, 2005)

Wall, South Dakota

John, if you don't hurry up and hit the road you are going to go crazy or, maybe it's already to late   :laugh: . Came through Wall last summer and stopped at the Wall Drug.  Worth the stop.  Did see the jackAlope but could not find a lump on his head.  Sure that wife didn,t miss and hit your head :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## John Harrelson (Mar 26, 2005)

Wall, South Dakota

Maybe that would explain my headache Chelse.    :bleh:


----------



## the_vfox (Apr 9, 2005)

Wall, South Dakota

Wall to me is good for one look, then old news after that since it never seems to change.


----------



## Poppa (Apr 10, 2005)

Wall, South Dakota

Chelse I think your right, John needs to get some asphalt under his tires and get to rolling. I think the same as you it might be too late. :laugh:


----------



## John Harrelson (Apr 10, 2005)

Wall, South Dakota

Yeee Haaaaa !!  got the phone call yesterday..  Old boss ask me to come over and help out this summer with wild land fires..

Thats good and bad...  Its good because I need something to do this summer or really go bonkers.. 
The bad is that I don't know if I will be physically able to perform the work..

My back is so bad now, that I am taking double doses of pain meds  (doctor approved) just to be able to walk around the yard.

Oh well,, I've got to try... I can still drive the reefer and tanker trucks and pull equipment trailers, even if I am unable to help set the equipment up once we get to the camps.

Man-o-Man, this retirement stuff is for the birds.. I've never been so bored in my life. If it wasn't for my computer and people like you guys giving me a hard time, I probably just give up..

But now I can't, I would miss being picked on..  :laugh:   :bleh:


----------



## the_vfox (Apr 10, 2005)

Wall, South Dakota

John, do you ever think about workamping? Give you something to do for 20 hours a week usually.


----------



## Poppa (Apr 10, 2005)

Wall, South Dakota

John don't talk bad about reriring cause JUne 1 is my D-day.

But the good news is that the precious Lady has about 3 years worth of HONEY DEWS :blush:  for me but some of it includes moving on down the road :laugh: .


----------



## John Harrelson (Apr 11, 2005)

Wall, South Dakota

In about thirty days Vinnie, I'll be "work camping" for real with all the wild land fires expected this summer..  
 :bleh: 

Poppa, I am one of these people who are called "work-alcoholics" ..  I love getting up at dawn and working until its to dark to see and if I could,  for several hours after dark.. I believe in working an 18 hour day with a ten minute break for lunch.

This is why I have problems with retirement... boredom.... During the winter months I have nothing to get out of bed for...  So I end up watching television and playing on the computer and stuffing my face.

During those winter months I gain about 40 pounds from November to May and then lose 40 pounds between May and November working in the fire camp..  I really enjoy those 18 and 20 hour days...

I admit that its getting harder and harder each summer to do the work, but at least I can still go out to the camps and help out..

As I have always said, when St.Peter comes for me, he's just going to have to wait until I finish that day's work..  :evil:  :approve: 

John


----------



## the_vfox (Apr 13, 2005)

Wall, South Dakota

John, have a good one, good luck and thanks for serving


----------



## maureoc11 (Jun 10, 2005)

Wall, South Dakota

i took my jackalope to the corn palace


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 20, 2005)

Wall, South Dakota

Wall, S. Dakota is fun every 5 years.  Yeh, it stays the same, but so does most the places people visit.  
The cure for retirement boredom   is to FULLTIME  .  It never gets boring :clown: .  After saying that, I'm totlly bored  , stuck in OH :angry: . Hope to be on the road again in Nov :laugh: .


----------

